

Users blast LinkedIn for falsely implying that colleagues have accounts - mcenedella
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/21/5433098/users-blast-linkedin-for-implying-friends-colleagues-have-accounts

======
matryoshka
LinkedIn has a few features that irate existing users. Letting other LinkedIn
users anonymously check your profile comes to mind. Some feel it's like
virtual stalking. My stance is that this a is a free platform and you can
voice your concerns and issues with it but at the end LinkedIn has a final say
on what goes. The same goes for Facebook and its privacy issues.

------
himangshuj
pretty clean, it cannot be unintentional because i guess linkedin sends diff
mails to both registered and unregistered users

